# radio reception



## ted_4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought a '04 GTO... discovered the radio reception is HORRIBLE... anyone had this issue ? Anyone had antenna issues ? loose connections ?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought it was my antenna or a connection but it wasnt recently found out it was the eq messing every thing up so had to buy a new radio


----------



## kevinwhitehead (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me give you a quick run down:

1. It could be the antenna, or a connection carrying the signal from the antenna to the revceiver. This is easy to repair, and at the same time, very unlikely.

2. Most likely it is the PLL (phase locked loop) Circuit inside the Blaupunkt Radio. Unless you are an experienced electronics service tech, with the right tools you won't be able to make the repairs with a soldering iron. It will also be too costly to have this repaired in a shop.

3. To diagnose if it is the antenna, disconnect the antenna the car uses, and hookup another antenna. This will be a quick check.

4. If you have the same problem with the new antenna then the problem is most likely the PLL. Do you have this trouble on both AM and FM. That will also help you understand where the problem lies.

Once you can supply some more information I will be happy to assist you in this matter.

Lastly, I am assuming you don't live in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## andyramsaran1 (Mar 19, 2009)

hey my name is andy i have o4 gto had the same problem also im a gm service tech the problem is there is an antenna module that gets it power from the radio you can sent the radio the a gm service center call aj&r radio up in chicago cost about $200 to fix or you can power up the module to acc power the module is on the l/s rear window area and that will fix your problem my email is [email protected] if you have any questions about this


----------

